# races at park lane hobbies fri nov 30 th dec 7th dec 21st



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys were racin at park lane hobbies on friday dec 21st and jan 4th at 7 pm see u guys there.:wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

think me and my 7 yr old will make one of those..work and weather permitting...and no crop dusting around the little guy..i want to make it enjoyable for him not a torment....ha ha ha..your white castle secret is out there buddy..


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We are cosidering a pair of catalylitic boxer shorts as a group buy for him.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

thought they were removing the track, good thing it will be there a bit longer, more racing the better. Do they make a 4 wheel drive racing slotcar?:dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had lot lots fun racing Friday night, when of these days I will be a fast as Al and Mike. Good heat race with you Al it was fun. Nice seeing you again Verb and nice to meet the new guy's.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

was a good night of racin again. and thanks 2 the guys that bought parts from shop good way to show. its a start to keeping the track at the shop.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

How about some results, Poindexter?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know Al and Mike did good.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i didnt write them down sry i did good 2 so there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike won skinny by about eight feet over Al who beat Larry by inches.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fat tire t-jet was Al, Mike, Ed, Larry, I think Al had 89 laps, but I do know we where each one lap apart from each other. Al walked away with Afx class, as he broke out on one lap, under a 4sec lap. 

Mike had a real fast wide tire car untill his pick-up shoe came off, and he had to find it on floor, the car did not seem to run as good after that, he was on the same laps with Al untill the yellow lane. Darrel's new car is real fast as he had a 22 lap heat run in one lane.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ed, our side-by-side duel was a blast. Went on for quite a few laps, too bad it had to end.:thumbsup:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some more close racing at parklane. Smooth track or bumpy, we all have a good time. The field has come together and it's a matter of who keeps it in the slot! Awesome
Battle between Ed and Al for at least 12 laps


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is that battle between Ed and Al. The rest of the nights videos are on my youtube page.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice video, Al your car was hooked up to run that fast in white lane. That was lots of fun, side by side racing.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

A little birdy told me the Dude Man will be racing this weekend with you guys. Have fun with out me. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races tonight 12/7/2013*

hers they r skinny tire tjets. 1st mike 79 laps/ 2nd larry 73/ 3rd darrell 73/ 4th joe 72/ 5th brain 70/ 6th verb 69/ 7th jake 68/ 8th pat 68/ 9th russ 64/ 10th dudeman 64/ 11th corky 63/ 12th bart 63/ 13th jeremy 63/ 14th nathan58/ 15th joejoe 56/ 16th tom 56/ 17th al 55. lol had to . FAT TIRE TJETS. 1st verb 88 laps/ 2nd mike 87/ 3rd darrell 85/ 4th dudeman 84/ 5th larry 84/ 6th jake 83/ 7th pat 81/ 8th russ 79/ 9th joe 79/ 10th bart 78/ 11th brain 77/ 12th jeremy 75/ 13th corky 74/ 14th nathan 69/ 15th joejoe 68/ 16th tom 65/ 17th al 63. IROC WAGONS 1st mike 63/ 2nd jake 62/ 3rd brain 61/ 4th verb 61/ 5th darrell 61/ 6th larry 61/ 7th russ 60/ 8th dudeman 59/ 9th corky 59/ 10th pat 59/ 11th joe 58/ 12th jeremy56/ 13th joejoe 50/ 14th nathan 50/ 15th al 49. sry al mike said to lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL....I'll deal with Mike in a few hours.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Gas Man*

Amazing how quick the results show up when a certain person does good and doesnt quit. You go Darrell, did you have new cars built again, lol.:dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at the park*

ok guys races at park lane hobbies on fri dec 21 at 7 pm see u all there. oh by the way al wont be there so the rest have a chance to win lol.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at hobby shop*

ok on friday dec 21 st joann is going to buy pizza for the racers. and asked if anyone can bring pepsi/ or coke to drink and any chips or deserts 4 the xmas race thank you see u there. please pm me or mittens please ty.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

we will be there see u there 4 xmas race please bring some goodies mittens is buying pizza 4 the racers.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmmmm!!!! Darrell requested slider pizza!! :tongue:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there with pop and chips.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You guys have a great time without me. Got to pick up my daughter from O'Hare. Thanks for hosting another year of racing, JoAnn! Al


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not gonna make it fellas. Pat going dancing so he won't be there either. Battle it out!!!Post up the results

Edit!!!! Wife just kicked me out of da house. I snagged my cars and enough money for race fuel. I may be late but, I'll be there.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks JoAnn for another great year of racing.
Jon & Andrew
:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

heres tonights results 12 21 12 skinny tjets 1st mike 77/ 2nd larry 75/ 3rd darrell 72/ 4th greg 72/ 5th brian 72/ 6th jon 70/ 7th chris 68/ 8th corky 68/ 9th jake 66/ 10th verb 59/ 11th tom 58/ 12th andy 57/ 13th russ 28/ 14th al 27. fat tire tjets 1st mike 89/ 2nd darrell 85/ 3rd larry 85/ 4th jon 83/ 5th brian 83/ 6th verb 82/ 7th jake 80/ 8th greg 78/ 9th chris 76/ 10th corky 71/ 11th andy 69/ 12th tom 66/ 13th russ 61/ 14th al 60. derby wagons 1st verb 61/ 2nd mike 61/ 3rd larry 55/ 4th corky 55/ 5th jake 55/ 6th russ 54/ 7th brian 52/ 8th jon 51/ 9th darrell 49/ 10th tom 49/ 11th al 48.lol al sry. :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice night Darrell. Two podium finishes for you! Looks like another good crowd. Hey, I didn't do too bad for being 40 miles away....LOL. Al


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great racing tonight. But beware there is a new nerfmaster in the iroc wagons class. Everybody have a safe and merry christmas and a safe and healthy new year. See you all next year! Brian "aka iroc nerfmaster"


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at the park*

ok guys friday jan 4th races at the park see u there. 7pm


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Really need a new thread with that date in the header.


----------

